# Rain Water Collectors



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Anyone doing rain water collection on a decent scale?

Would love to see pictures of your setups and filters.


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

I just bought 3 plastic 55gal drums at a swap meet this past weekend. 2 white and 1 blue. Too many projects to jump onto the rain collection just now, but I have the barrels. Paid $5.00 each. Going to use the two white ones on my garage, and the blue one on a shed, _or_ I may use it as a new electrolysis tank.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I have gutters and pipes on my barn and sheds to use the rain water to fill my stock tanks.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

During the droughts a few years back Fordfarm did you ever have issues with wells going dry or did it not get that severe?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The water level here dropped, but it didn't ever DRY UP. I've got a stream on my property that goes dry sometimes - on the surface. Dig down 6" and it's still flowing along.


----------



## Juggler (Jan 22, 2004)

My brother and I finished putting together our first rain barrel. And the weather man is calling for thunder bangers tomorrow! The blue plastic barrel was acquired at a old engine swap meet. We turned it upside down, bored a hole into what is now the top, this is the inlet. We used the 3/4" threads in the bung, and threaded plastic PVC parts into that. Then a PVC to brass fitting, into which we installed a brass spigot. Also, a 2" overflow was installed. We used fiberglass window screen at the inlet, and at the end of the overflow. I dropped a 1/4 "doughnut" of a Mosquito Dunk in the tank today. Hopefully it will work as planned. Just waiting for the predicted rain tomorrow!


----------

